# Hillside Herfdom, SoCal July 28



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Gentleman, 

My long anticipated hillside herf kingdom is nearing completion. I just need to crack the whip on these slaves to get them to finish the job. 

Calistogey, Traveldude, and I are planning to blaze this spot into existence on July 28th, or there abouts. Stay tuned for more information.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

This date has been changed to August 4. Please see the new thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=92661


----------

